# Narooma and Merimbula



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Planning to be in and around Merimbula and Narooma in early May, and was just wondering where would be an ideal place to stay, which would be safe for my kayak to be stored off the car.

I'm thinking somewhere that is walking distance to a ramp or easy access beach too.

Do you northerns have any suggestions?

Cheers,

Ivan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbkE3LoAAElfgAASQe//cqGlFgA/7/+wMAEaM0RT0aU9DU9BqaMJkZHojTQBiA1E0eU1PKPKGyRoAAA0AyEBKe0mk9T1PUADQAADEAQi+BIN/d2KsKq0JD5EPDqimzZ9chFSlOJk9QQScvAK2Gw8KeBccp+db7bkLkma4szJqG0PQMqhElGMi1BCs47x1mqIDPia5IbCC3HdVSz8UqLK86L7/NfIQGkfVJyyji+kBwj932yYikH0yncWY7k2ECslTykjOM5Miigd0PZiEjHoFYOpCwb2+1IhXLNHC1zKkhzPRHkhCYop0fXZHJXE1t8yKch9wCsJlDDtS3PSphzClLA6VgqvTqi+wqFo4viM2Kl9F0SvBKV0EU/jThbaj5F+aDxwTBZJzFmjFisigWDcJkEVGtRAyRbY0yI4STt/i7kinChIXIJuXQA=


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

You should be able to get onto some nice fish up there mate ...good luck

maybe try and get in contact with "Knot-So-Fast" as it's kinda his backyard up that way :wink:


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep, definately try and get in contact with John (Knot too fast) - aside from paddling one of the greatest yaks there is 8) John is really helpful with good spots, and if he's feeling particularly generous he'll deliberately let you catch more fish than him so you feel like a king for a day  :lol:


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

For the moment, it looks like we'll be staying up at Narooma from the 8th of May for a week.

Will try to get a house close to the water so i can launch with ease and not have to drive the yak everywhere.

Will keep y'all posted.

Ivan


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> Squidder said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, definately try and get in contact with John (Knot too fast) - aside from paddling one of the greatest yaks there is 8) John is really helpful with good spots, and if he's feeling particularly generous he'll deliberately let you catch more fish than him so you feel like a king for a day  :lol:


Yup I,m just a top bloke all round.. :shock: . In my own lunchbox :roll: 
I dont like to show off my amazing fishing technique to other AKFF members like Squidder, so I let him catch 20 fish to zero for me, at Blackfellows Lagoon once. I gotta stop being so nice. :lol:


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok.. looks like i'll be in mallacoota on monday 7th of may thru till wed and narooma from thu 10th.

i'll plan to use the ramp on lakeview drive, south of the marina as my launching place.

If any of u r keen for a fish on that weekend, let me know. 

Cheers

Ivan


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Ivan,
Would you be interested in a fish say at Pambula Lake on the 9th or 10th.
It's on the way up tp Narooma and just off the highway.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Knot... I'll look into that, but seeing as i'm trailing the woman along, and her folks will be holidaying in the area at the same time, i was hoping to kinda skip that whole area! hahaha

but i will look into it.

seeing as we'll be heading thru anyway on the thu, that would seem to be the logical day for me, though it'd be mid-late morning by the time i go thru there

will let u know soon though

ivan


----------

